# I am in Guitar Player!Woohoo!



## November5th (Sep 29, 2007)

I am in Guitar Player magazine's Editor's Big 8 for the month of December.It was a really nice surprise.Peace.

Dean


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome! I let my subscription lapse a few months ago, do you have a link?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh man that's awesome. Congratulations. 
Looking through your list of gear I figured out what I'm missing: Hands,mind,heart,and soul. Damn!
Well done.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tres cool Dean .... congrats :food-smiley-004:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats - great achievement. Let us know if theres a link to the article anywhere as I'm too cheap to buy Guitar Player magazine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Congrats - great achievement. Let us know if theres a link to the article anywhere as I'm too cheap to buy Guitar Player magazine.


 
I was going to make a comment about thriftiness and being Scottish, but I decided against it. :smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Congrats - great achievement. Let us know if theres a link to the article anywhere as I'm too cheap to buy Guitar Player magazine.





Robert1950 said:


> I was going to make a comment about thriftiness and being Scottish, but I decided against it. :smile:


Thanks for the restraint! :smile::


How do you disperse an angry Scottish mob?
Take up a collection.


‘McDougall’s dead. He fell into a vat of whisky.’
‘What a shame. Was it a quick death?’
‘I don’t think so. He came out twice to go to the bathroom!’


----------



## Spawnsor (Feb 6, 2006)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday! :rockon:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I was going to make a comment about thriftiness and being Scottish, but I decided against it. :smile:


Wha's like us? Gie few an thur aw deid!!


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

Big High Five!

I'll be sure to flip through it when it hits the stands.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done Dean. 

Just read about you in GP. What a great honour it must be for you to be featured IMHO the best guitar mag ever. Congrats!


EDIT 

Great article on Mick Ronson in this issue.


----------



## November5th (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks alot people I really appreciate.Its a small little thing but its an honor since Guitar Player has always been my favorite mag.They don't put up the Editor's Big 8 online ,and plus their website is usually a few months behind.Peace and never stop playing.

Dean


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!! It really says something when the editor picks you out of the many they receive each month. Great sounding tune. I went to myspace and enjoyed listening.

Brian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats---that's cool.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, way to go man!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! :rockon:


----------

